

Fresh Plum Fun - benawabe896
https://github.com/benawabe896/Fresh-Plum

======
dfc
I can't believe someone posted the answer that's pretty lame. John is a
password cracker, its probably "the password cracker." John has optimized
assembly instructions for many hashes for many cpus so its blazingly fast for
a CPU attack. Reallocating GPUs from btc mining to this would have been a
waste given that the answer was in /usr/share/dict

------
callahad
Is this the place where I admit that the fastest way to reverse an md5 hash
like that is to google it?

~~~
dools
That's exactly what I did yesterday :) Even though I'm not even looking for a
job.

Then I went to their website to email them anyway and wasted more time
figuring out the address to send it to.

------
dfc
You realize in the time to init a repo you could have solved the problem with
john.

~~~
benawabe896
I'm not sure who or what john is :) I just thought it was a fun exercise, and
since the solution was already posted, I figured it could be beneficial to
post one way of doing it.

~~~
benwr
<http://www.openwall.com/john/>

